# Whale sharks in northern Gulf



## jennifershark (Sep 4, 2008)

Scientists at the Gulf Coast Research Laboratory are studying whale sharks in the northern Gulf of Mexico. If you encounter a whale shark, please participate in the ONLINE WHALE SHARK SIGHTINGS SURVEY. You can help us learn more about the occurrence and distribution of whale sharks in the region.



To Report a Sighting:

Please complete the survey at http://www.usm.edu/gcrl/whaleshark 



Information that is helpful to us includes:



?	Time and duration of encounter

?	Location (GPS coordinates)

?	Approximate size and number of sharks

?	Observed behavior

?	Associated species

?	Photos/video (especially of the region behind the gill slits on the left side of the animal?this is used for identification) 

?	Any other distinguishing features (i.e. numbered marker tags located behind the dorsal fin?please notate number)



Please help us spread the word about our survey!

Your participation is vital to us gaining a better understanding of their movements and habitat use patterns in the northern Gulf of Mexico. Thank you.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If we say we saw one, you all will want to protect it by banning boats in the gulf.



If we say we saw none, you will want to import one, release it and then ban all boats in the gulf.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> *johnsonbeachbum (6/3/2009)*If we say we saw one, you all will want to protect it by banning boats in the gulf.
> 
> If we say we saw none, you will want to import one, release it and then ban all boats in the gulf.


Maybe we should say we are seeing thousands and they're alleating red snapper.


----------

